# Niche Zero - Black or White?



## allyburns (Sep 27, 2020)

The ultimate #firstworldproblem, what colour of Nice to buy?!?

I've already pre-ordered the white one, but since then I keep seeing people with black Niche Zero's.

Maybe it's because they white were not available, or maybe it's because you prefer black.

I don't have my new espresso machine yet, but it will most likely be stainless steel.

What colour of Niche do you have and why did you pick it?

Did anyone else find this a hard decision (given £500 is a fair bit of money!)


----------



## allyburns (Sep 27, 2020)

Sorry, I realized this has been asked before, at:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/52547-niche-zero-white-or-black-help-me-decide/?do=embed

Apologies for not spotting it before posting!


----------



## Col M (Oct 3, 2020)

Black...but then I let November availability make the decision for me.


----------

